# Broken fetch Site



## n00balert (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, the following site seems broken. It also failed on glib-2.34.3.tar.xz.


```
Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ftp.gnome.org/sources/esound/0.2/esound-0.2.41.tar.bz2
esound-0.2.41.tar.bz2                           0% of  387 kB    0  Bps
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2013)

There's really nothing that the forums can do about private GNOME mirrors in Belgium.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2013)

Although you can block problematic distfile sites by setting them to, say, 127.0.0.2 in local DNS.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Because it's FTP you may need to set FTP_PASSIVE_MODE.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2013)

That particular site was a problem for me also.  It responded, it just liked to start FTP transfers and stall.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Odd, I had no problems retrieving that file.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2013)

Possibly it works better if both parties are on the same side of the Atlantic.  Or the problem was fixed.  It certainly did that stall thing to me enough to get my attention.


----------

